# B25 Mitchell video sequence



## Royzee617 (Apr 16, 2005)

Viewers will recall my posting of the B25D 'Mr Grumpy' taking off from IWM Duxford... here is a longer piece showing what happened next... back in the circuit, landing and taxi...

Warning it is fairly big - nearly 20 megs.

All mine own work!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2005)

Good shot..

sunny91


----------

